# How long for a Leg?



## dandan (Apr 3, 2010)

Hello all tomorrow we are having a family dinner at my house and we have a 8.25lb leg of lamb bone in and trying to decide if i should smoke it.  Im going to keep the temp between 200-250 and how long does lamb take to smoke?   I have a homebuild side box smoker with 55gallon drum.   Thankyou in advance 

Dan


----------

